# Anxiety is outta here!



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I'm pretty much through with the IBS forum. I have my life under control now. Effexor has taken my anxiety and just has eliminated it. My blood pressure is down, and I'm feeling confident, assertive, and much happier than I was.My new motto is from a favorite song, "That Made Me Stronger," off of Stevie Nicks' new album, Trouble in Shangra-La:"Well once more I tell the shadows of my soul To stay back Everything has changed now And I don't want to go back And nothing you can say can change my mind"I wish all of you well and hope your anxiety takes the path mine has taken - out of town! Keep the faith and remember that there is hope.


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Outstanding, great to hear that, Iï¿½m sure mine is stress/anxiety related too and Iï¿½m sure Iï¿½ll get over IBS.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That is some good news, TT. Glad to know you found something that works for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Great news! Maybe you should start a "Effexor Club" ??







Evie


----------



## Lynne Petelski (Sep 19, 2002)

What's the Canadian version of Effexor?


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

lynne P,the canadian version of effexor is effexor. hehe same name. im taking it at the moment and already my anxiety has improved alot. now if i could only get over other issues life would be great!!


----------



## Lynne Petelski (Sep 19, 2002)

Sick&Tired .... Thanks - are there any side effects?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Tummy.... since you are doing so well, I am sure that other IBS sufferers might be able to benefit from your experiences, if you are intersted in sharing them?We need all the success stories that we can get







Evie


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

I agree, Evie - I would LOVE to hear of T.T.'s success story, as Effexor is one of the list of meds with which I plan on presenting my doctor during our gab-fest about IBS and my seveve panic. I'd love more details, too


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

TT - that is fabulous news. Yes, if you check back please share your story.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Did anyone gain weight while taking effexor? I read so many horror stories about this medication, scary.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

good news tt.. im also on effexor and so far it has helped me a great deal.. sometime i have to think of coming off it..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to note to people;This is an OLD Thread - Dated2002Tummy later switched to a different medication, after this post.Joolie, I was on Effexor too quite a few years ago - I had a really bad reaction to it - but I am glad it's working for ya - my daughter is on Zoloft for her panic attacks- I hope it helps her - she's only 17, but so far not too much difference... Hope you continue to be helped...







xx


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the bump-up Marilyn. Is this the one Brett was telling me about? My OB wanted me to go on Effexor,BUT my pharmasist said it was one of the few anti-anxiety meds that gets your heart going faster. I have MVP SO he sugested I did not take that one, Good thing cause my BP is way up there already. It also makes BP higher. I have tired 6 different anti-depressants. Just can't take the darn things. everyone of them mess me up bad.I am just hoping and praying for Mikes tapes to do the trick. I swear if they work I will PRAISE him 100% , heck I will track him down cause I will get my life back and owe him BIG TIME.Thanks for bumping this up and for being thereHugsKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kat - My heart was racing so fast on Effexor, that the pharmacist told me to go to the ER!! I have heart murmur (no big deal) but normal BP, so it really scared me to say the least!You are very wise to not take it then - yep, been on Prozac, Wellbutrin, Elavil, and many others myself- all nada help with big time side effects!Mike has lots of letters from people who got their lives back - one person even wrote him a poem!!! when I first met him, I nearly cried with gratefulness - I am praying so hard for you that this works for you - just remember, it doesn't happen overnight, and perseverence is the key!xx


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

THANKS


----------

